# 1996 HB will not start



## bambam1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a 1996 Nissan HB with starting problems. It all began with an occasional dragging from the starter. I replaced the battery it still drags from time to time until last night now it will not turn over at all. I read on the forums about the relays but do not know which one to check in the fuse panel or next to the battery on the fender. Any help on this would be welcomed.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

bambam1 said:


> I have a 1996 Nissan HB with starting problems. It all began with an occasional dragging from the starter. I replaced the battery it still drags from time to time until last night now it will not turn over at all. I read on the forums about the relays but do not know which one to check in the fuse panel or next to the battery on the fender. Any help on this would be welcomed.


It sounds like you just have a bad starter.
Is the truck a four or six cylinder?

I'd pull the starter out and have an AutoZone test it.
Listen to the sound it makes while they're testing it.
Then have them test a replacement starter and listen to the sound it makes.
The AutoZone tester is will pass a lot of bad starters because it can't hear the horrible noises that the starter is making, or won't see that the starter is running slow. So you've got to listen to it.

Fred


----------



## bambam1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,the truck has a 4 cylinder KA24DE in it.I will remove starter and have it checked.I would still like some information about the relays on the fender and at the fuse block. Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Bad starter. You have classic symptoms. If it slows down over time and eventually doesn't turn over anymore, it's 99% likely the starter.


----------



## bambam1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, as it turned out the armature and brushes were bad on the starter. The truck is running good know. Thanks


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Cool that you got it running again, but I need to correct you on something.

Unless you did an engine or head swap, your truck is just the KA24E, not the DE. 

That is all.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update, it nice and helpful to all when we get a report of the outcome


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

AND, when the starter drags like that, if you are stranded, bang on it with a hammer while someone turns the key.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Just don't bang too hard or you'll shatter the permanent magnets, then it won't start at all.


----------



## bambam1 (Jan 16, 2007)

You are correct, it was a type O on my part. Thanks for the correction.


----------

